
launched today: reddit-twitter hybrid coded in lisp in 3 days - eser
http://www.eser.org
======
eser
Oops. I guess I've commited some UI faux-pas.

eser.org is a website where you type in the topic you want to chat about, and
you chat about that topic with other people.

"topical chat"

I also wrote a search engine that will reccomend similar topics. So, if you
typed python, it could have reccomended 'software design'. However, this only
works when there are chat topics for the search engine to parse. However,
there are none now because the site is only a few hours old. Major problem.

Second major problem is that people are asking for a list of active chat
topics on the front page. A top-level-index of sorts. Something like reddit, I
suppose. I wanted to avoid doing this because I felt it would clutter up the
homepage. However, it sounds like it is the right thing to do.

So, job #1: add a list of active chat topics to the homepage.

~~~
eser
It turns out that this is non-trivial to do in a manner that is
computationally efficient. Not that this a problem right now :)

~~~
eser
It turns out that a large percentage of people who visited eser.org were
getting error 500's.

I just now fixed this bug.

I had written my own single-process event-driven HTTP server using Linux
epoll, and my code improperly handled a boundary case where the HTTP request
header was split up amongst more than one read operation from the open socket.

Specifically, if the code did not see a \r\n\r\n within the first chunk of
bytes it read from the socket, that specific client connection would hang and
go unanswered. The front-end load balancer would see this and report an error
500 to the client, which is what people were seeing.

I should have tested this more thoroughly, but the whole thing is only a few
days old since conception. Hopefully, I've got all of the major bugs out of it
;)

eser.org

------
mattculbreth
Ok so what is it? I see a search box and I typed in 'Python' and it asked me
to start a conversation. Note that I've missed the Twitter craze.

